# The Fundamentals of the Law of Attraction



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


>


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

dream land fantasy said:


> mind your grammar and solve the qu., instead of defending yourself.
> neither was it a quarrel nor did it remain as it was!


The question is random, already solved and on the level of 12-year olds.

Now if you want to make something out of this thread, start arguing for the assertion posted in the OP.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

dream land fantasy said:


> View attachment 68679


I hope you understand the answer to that question by now...


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

dream land fantasy said:


> neither was it a quarrel nor did it remain as it was!


I rather disagree with you there as this is still a rather confusing thread to my mind. What exactly is the question you have around the Law of Attraction? If your intention was to spread awareness of it, then I suspect it backfired as many here would know of it and either admire it or want to debunk it.

As for the question on increasing the volume of the earth, without knowing how the mass of the earth changes in the process, I don't have an answer for how my weight would change as if you increased the mass of the earth a million times in the process, I would likely weigh a great deal more as the gravity of the earth will have increased a great deal. At the same time, you don't convey sufficient data for an answer here.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

dream land fantasy said:


> u are the only person on this thread who could solve my question! i am not interested in reading that one so i can't impress u but i wanna congratulate u cause u really impressed me!


I suspected as much. If your convictions are worthy, then you have no reason not to read it.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

jbking said:


> I rather disagree with you there as this is still a rather confusing thread to my mind. What exactly is the question you have around the Law of Attraction? If your intention was to spread awareness of it, then I suspect it backfired as many here would know of it and either admire it or want to debunk it.
> 
> As for the question on increasing the volume of the earth, without knowing how the mass of the earth changes in the process, I don't have an answer for how my weight would change as if you increased the mass of the earth a million times in the process, I would likely weigh a great deal more as the gravity of the earth will have increased a great deal. At the same time, you don't convey sufficient data for an answer here.


Why try to reason with people deaf to any opinion except their own? This thread didn't have a point. OP just wants everyone to clap and say "oh how smart you are, wow, I'm blown away."


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

milti said:


> Why try to reason with people deaf to any opinion except their own?


Confirmation of the deafness would be useful. I saw the initial post and subsequent posts that made me think, "Huh, maybe there is something here," to which the OP can come back and elaborate or she was a troll that I didn't feed correctly. Either way, I tested expressing myself to see what would happen.

If I know that someone is deaf to outside influences, there is no point to reason with them. However, demonstrating that the deafness is a certainty can be another story altogether.


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

Today's science was once called magic. I don't really believe it, but it might be true, but again, it might not.


----------



## serenesam (Jul 26, 2011)

There are definitely problems with it:

http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/137956-problems-law-attraction.html


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

The law of attraction in the sense the OP is describing absolutely works. But you must not abandon all common sense when you use it, you cannot be a pollyana and assume that a million dollars will just appear in your mailbox or that all of your problems will magically dissapear. Why not try, if you are so skeptical, in the name of science? Or does your ego, which revolves around only that which can be proven on the terms you've designated make sense, not allow it? It is only the concept of energy, which is everywhere, being responsive to our thoughts, our feelings. Sounds like quite a stretch, but why not try? What can you lose? Your dignity? Another chance to be cynical and stay in your comfort zone of logic, much of which will be laughed off 50-100 years from now?


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

Did I miss something somewhere?? What does this thread topic have to do with science & technology??

You know what? i think its kinduva an interesting topic on some level but not this forum........ maybe one of the mystic mountain places up North a few forums. I mean , c'mon even a beautiful rose plant growin' ina tomato patch is a fukin' weed and needs to either be transplanted or simply altogether cut down........ 

(wheres my fuking mashetaayyyy)


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

All you so-called smarty-pants NTs just don't get it -- it's mystical. You have to stop believing in logic that won't exist in 100 years. Einstein proved this when he solved what happens to quantum mechanics when you blow it up 8 times out of proportion. He wanted a Nobel Prize and he attracted one!


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

I have to say that, with all due respect, the name of the thread author "Dream Land Fantasy" makes me wonder if this is a fake account or something? Because that is a terrible name to assume if you are going to try and get people to believe one iota in the concept of the law of attraction. Sorry, that is my two cents.

I used to think that the LOA was the most gimmicky, stupid thing ever. But I believe that the concept really does work if you just try, do not expect miracles, maintain a sense of reality(something detractors will question one's ability to do so at all if you use LOA) and remain observant. It can be very useful.

EDIT: Also, this thread should be put in a different forum.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

rosegeranium said:


> I have to say that, with all due respect, the name of the thread author "Dream Land Fantasy" makes me wonder if this is a fake account or something? Because that is a terrible name to assume if you are going to try and get people to believe one iota in the concept of the law of attraction. Sorry, that is my two cents.
> 
> I used to think that the LOA was the most gimmicky, stupid thing ever. But I believe that the concept really does work if you just try, do not expect miracles, maintain a sense of reality(something detractors will question one's ability to do so at all if you use LOA) and remain observant. It can be very useful.
> 
> EDIT: Also, this thread should be put in a different forum.



The only science underneath the "law of attraction" is investigating what makes people believe it (or any other superstition) works.


----------



## serenesam (Jul 26, 2011)

I am a believer in the self-fulfilling prophecy, not the law of attraction:

Self-fulfilling prophecy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## serenesam (Jul 26, 2011)

I just love this quote by Albert Einstein:

*“I do not at all believe in human freedom in the philosophical sense…. Schopenhauer’s saying, ‘A man can do what he wants, but not will what he wants,’ has been a very real inspiration to me since my youth; it has been a continual consolation in the face of life’s hardships, my own and others’, and an unfailing wellspring of tolerance. This realization mercifully mitigates the easily paralyzing sense of responsibility and prevents us from taking ourselves and other people too seriously; it is conducive to a view of life which, in part, gives humour its due.”*


----------



## INFJRoanna (Dec 20, 2012)

dream land fantasy said:


> “When I look up at the night sky, and I know that, yes, we are part of this Universe, we are in this Universe, but perhaps more important than both of those facts is that the Universe is in us. When I reflect on that fact, I look up — many people feel small, ’cause they’re small and the Universe is big, but I feel big, because my atoms came from those stars.”
> -Dr. Neil DeGrasse Tyson
> 
> The Fundamentals of the Law of Attraction
> ...



Unlike for some reason, mostly everyone here.. I appreciate your post. I often ponder this kind of subject, it was interesting to read an article on the matter. :happy:


----------

